# professional associations



## matt267 PE (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm wondering what others think about professional associations. Are they worth the membership fee? Are the publications worth reading? Are the meetings worth attending? Are they worth listing on a Resume? Networking, job opportunities, etc.

My state doesn't require continuing educations so I won't need that service from a group.

The three that I've been considering are either: NSPE (with local chapter), ASCE (with local chapter if available), or AAEES (American Academy of Environmental Engineers and Scientists).


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 16, 2015)

NSPE and IEEE are excellent IMO.  Great networking tools and generally offer other alternatives for PDH opportunities.  And often times, at least in the private sector   , work pays the membership fees. :thumbs:

And correction, your state doesn't require CE YET.  All states are quickly moving to that sooner rather than later, it's only a matter of time.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 16, 2015)

The cost would be on me. I can't see my employer paying.

I suppose it's only a matter of time before we're required to do CEU's. But I think there's enough opposition to keep it from happening anytime soon.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 16, 2015)

You don't know until you ask.  My previous company I said the same thing, until I asked and my boss said something like "pfft....that's nothing, expense it". :thumbs:

Opposition has very little to do with it IMO.  It's about conforming to a national standard.  More and more will be falling into line.  Just sayin'.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 17, 2015)

NSPE has been worth it so far.  Like Fox said, they offer 15 free PDHs to members.  Personally I've found ASME to be absolutely useless.  So far my Tau Beta Pi membership has been the best since I get a discount with Geico insurance for being a member  V:


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 17, 2015)

NSPE might be the one then.


----------



## P-E (Dec 17, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> NSPE has been worth it so far.  Like Fox said, they offer 15 free PDHs to members.  Personally I've found ASME to be absolutely useless.  So far my Tau Beta Pi membership has been the best since I get a discount with Geico insurance for being a member  V:


Ram, is the auto insurance discount significant?   I forgot we get that.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 17, 2015)

Are the membership fees for these organizations tax deductible?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Dec 17, 2015)

matt267 PE said:


> Are the membership fees for these organizations tax deductible?


Yes, but it is cheaper to get boss to pay for.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 17, 2015)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Yes, but it is cheaper to get boss to pay for.


That's not going to happen. They don't cover any expenses concerning the PE either. Exam fees and the licensing fee were all out of pocket.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Dec 17, 2015)

matt267 PE said:


> > Just now, Ship Wreck PE said:
> >
> > Yes, but it is cheaper to get boss to pay for.
> 
> ...


You need to be boss.

Take their job. Then embezzle the funds directly.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 17, 2015)

Nice try Ship but this isn't the bad advice to previous poster thread!


----------



## jglavin PE (Dec 17, 2015)

+1 for NSPE. I went to the meeting in Seattle this year and it was a good time. I've also been thinking about joining the IES lately. Their airfield lighting conference was in town this year, so I went. That was just as good as NSPE and more relevant to my interests, me being an electrical guy.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 17, 2015)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> You need to be boss.
> 
> Take their job. Then embezzle the funds directly.


There's too much competition in that department.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 17, 2015)

jglavin PE LEED AP BD+C said:


> +1 for NSPE. I went to the meeting in Seattle this year and it was a good time. I've also been thinking about joining the IES lately. Their airfield lighting conference was in town this year, so I went. That was just as good as NSPE and more relevant to my interests, me being an electrical guy.


I'm thinking I'm going to go with NSPE. The local chapter seems to have a few events through out the year that I could get involved in. ASCE doesn't seem active in my state.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 17, 2015)

matt267 PE said:


> That's not going to happen. They don't cover any expenses concerning the PE either. Exam fees and the licensing fee were all out of pocket.


You previously indicated that you hadn't even asked.  And if you don't ask, then obviously the answer will always be no.


----------



## P-E (Dec 17, 2015)

matt267 PE said:


> There's too much competition in that department.


You mean the embezzling?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 17, 2015)

Let me check and get back to you about the discount P-E.  Got an email from NSPE today that had a link to Geico also so there may be a discount for that also.  Companies are typically loathe to apply multiple discounts though but worth a try.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Dec 17, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> > 1 hour ago, matt267 PE said:
> >
> > That's not going to happen. They don't cover any expenses concerning the PE either. Exam fees and the licensing fee were all out of pocket.
> 
> ...


Exactly my point.

I went to a convention in las Vegas and in Toronto both times I just asked and they bought wife's plane tickets also.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 17, 2015)

P-E I think it was 5%.  Doesn't sound like much but every little bit helps.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 17, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> You previously indicated that you hadn't even asked.  And if you don't ask, then obviously the answer will always be no.


The government doesn't value it's employees.



power-engineer said:


> You mean the embezzling?


Yup.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 17, 2015)

And yet you continue to dance around the asking part.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 17, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> And yet you continue to dance around the asking part.


Haven't asked for a desk audit yet either.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 17, 2015)

Never gonna get ahead matty...


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 17, 2015)

Getting sr engineer is almost a must now. 

Hopefully NSPE will help me network just in case.


----------



## P-E (Dec 17, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> P-E I think it was 5%.  Doesn't sound like much but every little bit helps.


thanks, I'll have to compare that to the AAA discount with Commerce


----------

